
“I came from India to get my Masters, and worked at a major tech company in SF” - lanrh1836
https://twitter.com/humansofny/status/1148304368958992384
======
the_arun
In US, if you are not native american - you are an immigrant. But few people
don't know history. Trick is you need to get GC before your long term visa
expires.

------
masonic
His entire organization came in on work visas _in 2011_ , when the recession
was still on and there were many GC and citizen tech workers out of work.

